# Blood Pressure



## The Prototype (Nov 19, 2010)

I've never had high blood pressure in my life but I just had it checked and it was 149/96 which is way high. Will my BP go back down after cycle? This has kinda freaked me out. Thanks for your input!


----------



## MDR (Nov 19, 2010)

That is high, but I've seen much worse.  Take your blood pressure a couple times a day for a week, and see what you average.  Are you taking Tren, by any chance?


----------



## XYZ (Nov 19, 2010)

More than likely, yes it will.  What are you using at the moment and how far along into it are you?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2010)

149/96 is only just stage 1 hypertensive. You can't base your regular blood pressure off one reading anyways, you'd need several over the course of a week or two to get a good idea of what your average BP is.

Most people's blood pressure goes up just because they're having it measured and worry about it - it's called "white coat hypertension".

Don't sweat it. Next time you go to the docs just get him to check it out again, but consciously try and relax so you don't drive it up yourself.


----------



## MDR (Nov 19, 2010)

*Here is an outline of B/P facts and a few natural remedy suggestions-

High Blood Pressure
*Also known as: Hypertension

According to the American Heart Association, nearly one in three  adults in the United States has high blood pressure. But nearly  one-third of those people don't know they have high blood pressure,  because it's a silent disease. People can have high blood pressure for  years without experiencing symptoms or knowing they have it.
  The upper or first number in a blood pressure reading is the systolic  pressure and the lower or second number is called the diastolic  pressure. According to National Heart, Lung, and Blood Institute guidelines:


Normal blood pressure is below 120/80 mmHg.
Prehypertension is systolic pressure that's between 120 to 139 or diastolic pressure between 80 and 89.
Stage 1 hypertension is systolic pressure between 140 to 159 or diastolic pressure between 90 and 99.
Stage 2 hypertension is systolic pressure higher than 160 or diastolic pressure of 100 or higher.
 *High Blood Pressure Symptoms*

 High blood pressure usually doesn't cause any symptoms in the early  stages. Symptoms associated with high blood pressure can include:


Dizziness or dizzy spells
Headache
Nosebleeds
 *Causes of High Blood Pressure*

 In most cases of high blood pressure, the American Heart Association  says there is no one identifiable cause. This kind of high blood  pressure is called primary hypertension or essential hypertension. It is usually a combination of factors, such as:


Weight.  The greater your body mass, the more pressure there is on your artery  walls. That's because more blood is produced to supply oxygen and  nutrients to tissues in your body.
Activity level. Lack of  physical activity tends to increase heart rate, which forces your heart  to work harder with each contraction.
Tobacco use. Chemicals in cigarettes and tobacco can damage artery walls.
Sodium  intake. Excessive sodium in the diet can result in fluid retention and  high blood pressure, especially in people sensitive to sodium.
Potassium intake. Low potassium can result in elevated sodium in cells, because the two balance one another.
Stress. Stress can raise blood pressure.
Alcohol consumption. Excessive alcohol intake can, over time, increase the risk of heart disease.
Age. The risk of high blood pressure increases as you get older.
Family history. High blood pressure often runs in families.
High blood pressure can also be caused by an underlying condition, such as kidney disease, hormonal disorders, thyroid disease, adrenal gland disease, and the use of certain drugs, such as oral contraceptives, or herbs such as licorice. This type of high blood pressure is called secondary hypertension.  *Natural Remedies for High Blood Pressure*

 Lifestyle changes and natural remedies may help to control high blood  pressure, but your doctor may also recommend medication to lower high  blood pressure. It is important to work with your doctor, because untreated high blood pressure may damage organs in the body and increase the risk of heart attack, stroke, brain hemorrhage, kidney disease, and vision loss. See a drawing of a hypertensive heart.
*Coenzyme Q10 (CoQ10)*

There is some evidence that the supplement CoQ10 may help to reduce high blood pressure.

A  12 week double-blind, placebo-controlled trial of 83 people with  systolic hypertension examined the effect of CoQ10 supplements (60 mg  twice daily). After the 12 weeks, there was a mean reduction in systolic  blood pressure of 17.8 mm Hg in the Coq10-treated group.

Another  study conducted at the University of Western Australia looked at the  effect of CoQ10 on blood pressure and glycemic control in 74 people with  type 2 diabetes. Participants were randomly assigned to receive either  100mg CoQ10 twice daily, 200mg of the drug fenfibrate, both, or neither  for 12 weeks. 
  CoQ10 significantly reduced systolic and diastolic blood  pressure(mean reduction 6.1 mm Hg and 2.9 mm Hg respectively). There was  also a reduction in HbA1C, a marker for long-term glycemic control.
To learn more about CoQ10, read the Coenzyme Q10 (CoQ10) fact sheet.
*Garlic*

In a meta-analysis of seven  randomized controlled trials of garlic supplements, three trials showed a  significant reduction in systolic blood pressure and four in diastolic  blood pressure. Researchers concluded that garlic powder supplement may  be of clinical use in patients with mild high blood pressure.

 Garlic supplements should only be used under the supervision of a  qualified health practitioner. Garlic can thin the blood (reduce the  ability of blood to clot) similar to aspirin. Garlic may interact with  many drugs and supplements such as the prescription "blood-thinners"  drugs such as Coumadin (warfarin) or Trental (pentoxifylline), aspirin,  vitamin E, gingko. It is usually recommended that people taking garlic  stop in the weeks before and after any type of surgery. 

To learn more about garlic, go to the articles about garlic.  *Hawthorn*

The herb hawthorn is often used by traditional herbal practitioners for high blood pressure.

 In a randomized controlled trial conducted by researchers in Reading,  UK, 79 patients with type 2 diabetes were randomized to receive either  1200 mg of hawthorn extract a day or placebo for 16 weeks. Medication  for high blood pressure was used by 71% of the patients.
  At the end of the 16 weeks, patients taking the hawthorn supplement  had a significant reduction in mean diastolic blood pressure (2.6 mm  Hg). No herb-drug interactions were reported.
*Fish oil*

Preliminary studies suggest that  fish oil may have a modest effect on high blood pressure. Although fish  oil supplements often contain both DHA (docohexaenoic acid) and EPA  (eicosapentaenoic acid), there is some evidence that DHA is the  ingredient that lowers high blood pressure. Learn more about fish oil.

*Folic acid*

Folate is a B vitamin  necessary for formation of red blood cells. It may help to lower high  blood pressure in some people, possibly by reducing elevated  homocysteine levels.

 One small study of 24 cigarette smokers found that four weeks of  folic acid supplementation significantly lowered blood pressure. Learn  more about folic acid.


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm on 500 mg of test e pw and in week 4 of cycle. I've always been under 120/80 but I hear it's best to check your bp in the morning so I'll get it checked out a few more times before I get too worried.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2010)

I've not done AAS, but my BP was 144/93 for about 6 months when i was going through some stuff in my personal life, and when that stuff went away it came back down to normal levels again.

I think you'd need to be at the upper end of the scale for a long period of time before you got any serious health problems. Obviously it effects different people in different ways, but you know what i mean.

Hell, my mum got hers checked one time and it was 200/150 or some shit. She's under 5 foot in height. The doc didn't have a clue how her head hadn't exploded yet. It runs in our family, and she went straight on meds and she's fine too now.

Good times.


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 19, 2010)

I can tell my blood pressure is higher though. My eye has been twitching and I can feel the blood pumping thru my veins at times. Not sure if that's an indication of high blood pressure but it definitely feels like my blood pressure is much higher. 

MDR, no I am not using tren. I doubt I ever will. That stuff just seems like some raw stuff. Test has been just fine for me. Don't even need to stack it. Maybe much later but for now, I think test is plenty for me by itself. I don't know why you novice users MUST stack your first time. I'm seeing awesome gains on the test alone. Why risk further side effects? Doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## MDR (Nov 19, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> I can tell my blood pressure is higher though. My eye has been twitching and I can feel the blood pumping thru my veins at times. Not sure if that's an indication of high blood pressure but it definitely feels like my blood pressure is much higher.
> 
> MDR, no I am not using tren. I doubt I ever will. That stuff just seems like some raw stuff. Test has been just fine for me. Don't even need to stack it. Maybe much later but for now, I think test is plenty for me by itself. I don't know why you novice users MUST stack your first time. I'm seeing awesome gains on the test alone. Why risk further side effects? Doesn't make sense to me.



I agree.  Just mentioned it because it raises my blood pressure like nothing else.  Check out some of the natural remedies on the deal I posted.  Hawthorne Berry and CoQ10 work well for a lot of people.


----------



## Saney (Nov 19, 2010)

I take my BP 5 times a day, the machine and adapted and learned how to say fuck you.. its true

I was taking it twice a day when i slipped an Ephedrine pill in my Pre w/o stack and it was as high as 177/94.. i felt like shit... MAJOR SHIT

so i threw that garbage away.. I'll just stick with the Tren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 19, 2010)

MDR said:


> I agree.  Just mentioned it because it raises my blood pressure like nothing else.  Check out some of the natural remedies on the deal I posted.  Hawthorne Berry and CoQ10 work well for a lot of people.



I always use hawthorne berry. If that doesnt lower it I add some red yeast rice and then some grape seed extract. Chances are your lipids are out of whack too. I would do some policosanol and garlic. The CoQ10 is good too although a little pricier than the others. If you have a headache from hypertension try an aspirin. Not ibuprofen or tylenol but aspirin. That will help immediately. 

Many things can raise your blood pressure. Just walking into walmart to get a free BP check will raise it.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 19, 2010)

My blood pressure was in the pre-hypertension stage for years, usually around 132/83, or something close. About 6 years ago I did a simple cycle of 500mg/wk of test enanthate and 20mg dianabol/per day (for the first 4 weeks). Wow, my BP shot up to like 169/105... but once I ceased the cycle it went back to normal. There is a reason why the medical talking heads say steroids are bad for you.... most are bogus, but some are very real. High blood pressure, and high hemoglobin are two side effects and need to be taken seriously. Steroids increase your production of red bloods cells, which is a good thing... up to a point. Too many red blood cells thicken your blood which in turn can cause high BP, and high hemoglobin, and if unchecked can lead to heart attack or stroke. 

I am over 50 and had two friends suffer strokes, neither worked out or juiced. Both just average Joes. One was left blind from his stroke, the other took about 3 months before he could walk and speak properly, and he still struggles. That was a wake up call for me. 

In your case though and as Gaz pointed out, you are Stage 1, which isn't that much to worry about. Take your BP twice a day, once in the AM, and again towards the evening. Do that every other day for a week and than take the average. BP changes throughout the day, so it may not be as high as you think.


----------



## MDR (Nov 19, 2010)

Lot of great advice.  Red yeast rice is great for cholesterol, too.  I just discovered the CoQ10 a few months back, and that stuff works great for me.  Strange how some stuff works for some people and not at all for others.  The R/X stuff is the same way.


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 19, 2010)

Got some of the CoQ-10. I'll give it a try and see how it works and report results back to you guys. Thx for all the fast responses!


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Nov 19, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> Got some of the CoQ-10. I'll give it a try and see how it works and report results back to you guys. Thx for all the fast responses!



Keep us updated between all of us Im sure we have an endless bag of tricks that will find something to work for you.


----------



## Glycomann (Nov 19, 2010)

It might be a good time to donate some blood.  I am on TRT ans do so at least every three months. My BP always drops afterward.  Otherwise see your doctor and get some BP meds and use them on cycle.  Your kidneys will thank you for it in 20 years.


----------



## underscore (Nov 20, 2010)

throw some tren and dbol on top of that, stage 2 on the way.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Nov 20, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> I can tell my blood pressure is higher though. My eye has been twitching and I can feel the blood pumping thru my veins at times. Not sure if that's an indication of high blood pressure but it definitely feels like my blood pressure is much higher.
> 
> MDR, no I am not using tren. I doubt I ever will. That stuff just seems like some raw stuff. Test has been just fine for me. Don't even need to stack it. Maybe much later but for now, I think test is plenty for me by itself. I don't know why you novice users MUST stack your first time. I'm seeing awesome gains on the test alone. Why risk further side effects? Doesn't make sense to me.



Ok dude.... here's the issue. I just got done with a Test P and Tren cycle...
And my blood pressure was 120/65. Guess what supplements I took for lowering blood pressure? NONE !!

And here's why.... blood pressure is almost always DIET RELATED !!

I have done less harsh cycles and had horrible BP, especially with EQ, but I had poor dietary choices because I was bulking.

Then I took one of the most harsh compounds, Tren, but kept my diet *PERFECT* and blood pressure was no issue and I didn't need all that hawthorne/garlic/fish oil crap.

PS: Most fish oils you buy in the store are rancid and may end up working against you.

Clean up your diet, cut out the salts, trans fats, increase healthy fats like coconut oil and olive oil (never restrict your healthy fat intake) and icnrease your vegetable intake. 

It seems to be a popular idea that while on cycle you should just devour everything in sight, and as a result, blood pressure goes up, cholesterol goes up.


----------



## ROID (Nov 20, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> It seems to be a popular idea that while on cycle you should just devour everything in sight, and as a result, blood pressure goes up, cholesterol goes up.



I agree, especailly about cholesterol

Lose weight by eating junk food: Nutrition professor drops 27 pounds on 'Twinkie Diet' in two months

this is just one man and you can't really base anything off of this type of thing but it is interesting.

as far as fish oil............I think it should be a part of everyone daily routine. On or off cycle. I try and get at least 1000mg of both dha and epa daily.

How was your blood pressure taken ?  what type of device ?


----------



## MDR (Nov 20, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> Ok dude.... here's the issue. I just got done with a Test P and Tren cycle...
> And my blood pressure was 120/65. Guess what supplements I took for lowering blood pressure? NONE !!
> 
> And here's why.... blood pressure is almost always DIET RELATED !!
> ...



Except when it's not.  Thirty percent of HBP cases are related to genetics.  If you were born with the predisposition, diet will improve the problem, but the only way to fix it completely is through medication.  Believe me, I have tried everything possible to alleviate my lifetime issues with HBP and cholesterol, but it took meds to put me back in a normal range.  Consider yourself lucky that diet worked for you, but don't suggest it works for everyone, because it doesn't.  Sometimes nothing does, except meds.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Nov 20, 2010)

MDR said:


> Except when it's not.  Thirty percent of HBP cases are related to genetics.  If you were born with the predisposition, diet will improve the problem, but the only way to fix it completely is through medication.  Believe me, I have tried everything possible to alleviate my lifetime issues with HBP and cholesterol, but it took meds to put me back in a normal range.  Consider yourself lucky that diet worked for you, but don't suggest it works for everyone, because it doesn't.  Sometimes nothing does, except meds.



High BP runs in my family actually and it is something I struggled with for years. However, now I am training to become a Doctor of Traditional Chinese Medicine, and I have found that in 95% of cases, diet will fix high BP in 30 days. The problem is, there is so many misconceptions out there on the subject of blood pressure. 



> Genetics load the gun, but poor lifestyle choices pull the trigger. So, we can't say "Oh it's my genetics," that's a cop out. What we are saying is, "If you lead a healthy lifestyle, you will upgrade your genetic expression, and that genetic weakness will be overridden - Gabriel Cousins, M.D



If I was a slave to my genetics, I should be obese, have diabetes, cancer, high blood pressure and high cholesterol. I am running 4 cycles per year right now, and with the knowledge that I have learned about nutrition and supplementation, I am healthier now than I was before I touched AAS.


The difference with me is that I am such an extremist when it comes to clean diet and lifestyle, that it would make most of you vomit.
I eat 95% - 100% organic, I rarely eat meat and if I do it must be grass-fed beef, wild arctic salmon and free-range chicken.
Any dairy that I consume is unpasteurized and organic. And the supplements that I take can only be obtained by licensed doctors.
But don't get it twisted, I take NO DRUGS, NO MEDS, only all natural, organic, fresh supplements with no fillers, flowing agents, etc...

As you can probably guess, I don't take antibiotics, I don't get the flu shot, I don't get other vaccines, I don't drink tap water, I use a shower filter, I avoid caffeine, smoking, alcohol. I don't use chemical colognes, fragrances and body products which has been proven to suppress thyroid function. I use air filters throughout my home, I use all natural dish soaps and laundry detergents. 

OK OK, you get the point.... I will cut it off at that. But I am an extremist, and I love every second of it


----------



## MDR (Nov 20, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> High BP runs in my family actually and it is something I struggled with for years. However, now I am training to become a Doctor of Traditional Chinese Medicine, and I have found that in 95% of cases, diet will fix high BP in 30 days. The problem is, there is so many misconceptions out there on the subject of blood pressure.
> 
> 
> I do not believe that 95% of Blood Pressure problems can be fixed by diet in 30 days, nor do I believe that Traditional Chinese Medicine is the solution.  All I can say is that I'm glad diet worked for you, and for many people diet alone is not enough to solve anything.  None of the traditional solutions work for me, and this is true of millions of people currently afflicted with High Blood Pressure and Cholesterol problems.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Nov 20, 2010)

MDR said:


> I do not believe that 95% of Blood Pressure problems can be fixed by diet in 30 days, nor do I believe that Traditional Chinese Medicine is the solution.  All I can say is that I'm glad diet worked for you, and for many people diet alone is not enough to solve anything.  None of the traditional solutions work for me, and this is true of millions of people currently afflicted with High Blood Pressure and Cholesterol problems.




Well, the practice of doctors should be FIRST DO NO HARM. And it drives me crazy to see people suggesting blood pressure meds, without exhausting all other safer options first.

If 6 people on a raw food diet, can reverse diabetes in 30 days, then why not blood pressure? There is a documentary made about it, involving actual doctors. Home Page

Blood pressure in most cases is caused by poor diet along with consumption of table salt, chlorinated water (including showering in it), trans fats and homogenized dairy.
These substances damage the arteries, which then require cholesterol to repair the walls, and the more often this happens, the thicker the walls are going to become.

I'm sorry to break it to you, but the USA does not have even close to the best disease prevention and treatment. It's just a big business, cancer is the number one money maker in America. Which is why 1/2 of people today in the USA will get cancer and 1/3 of people in the USA will get heart disease.
The USA is the fattest country in the world and one of the most unhealthiest 1st world countries.


----------



## MDR (Nov 20, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> Well, the practice of doctors should be FIRST DO NO HARM. And it drives me crazy to see people suggesting blood pressure meds, without exhausting all other safer options first.
> 
> If 6 people on a raw food diet, can reverse diabetes in 30 days, then why not blood pressure? There is a documentary made about it, involving actual doctors. Home Page
> 
> ...



I understand where you are coming from, and this conversation has grown tiresome.  Like I said, I'm glad you have found something that works for you, but I'll listen to the advice of my cardiologist and physician.  Best of luck with the raw food diet, but I'm sorry to break it to you-it will not fix all of your medical problems, and you are not qualified to give medical advice.
End of thread.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Nov 20, 2010)

MDR said:


> I understand where you are coming from, and this conversation has grown tiresome.  Like I said, I'm glad you have found something that works for you, but I'll listen to the advice of my cardiologist and physician.  Best of luck with the raw food diet, but I'm sorry to break it to you-it will not fix all of your medical problems, and you are not qualified to give medical advice.
> End of thread.



Just to clarify a few closing thoughts here. 

I am not on a raw food diet, I eat meat and dairy. But for others it has helped them reverse things like diabetes and even cancer.

And any recommendations I am giving are not my own, they are recommendations coming from licensed health care practitioners that have years of experience dealing with these exact issues. Some of them are medical doctors, some naturopathic. 

But the biggest reason I am against long term use of things like beta blockers is because of side effects.

This is what my doctor prescribed me years ago;



> *Propanolol*
> Side effects include abdominal cramps, diarrhea, constipation, fatigue, insomnia, nausea, depression, dreaming, memory loss, fever, impotence, lightheadedness, slow heart rate, low blood pressure, cold extremities, sore throat, and shortness of breath or wheezing. Propranolol can aggravate breathing difficulties in patients with asthma, chronic bronchitis, or emphysema. In patients with existing slow heart rates (bradycardias) and heart blocks (defects in the electrical conduction of the heart), propranolol can cause dangerously slow heart rates, and even shock. Propranolol reduces the force of heart muscle contraction and can aggravate symptoms of heart failure. In patients with coronary artery disease, abruptly stopping propranolol can suddenly worsen angina, and occasionally precipitate heart attacks. If it is necessary to discontinue propranolol, its dosage should be reduced gradually over several weeks.



I am not the one giving medical advice here, I am giving advice on diet. You are the one condoning the long term use of medications which have been shown to be harmful, but to be fair, they have helped people like yourself. So, I respect that too.


----------



## ROID (Nov 20, 2010)

Well if the only advice to be given here is only from those who are really qualified then no one should be posting.


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 20, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> Ok dude.... here's the issue. I just got done with a Test P and Tren cycle...
> And my blood pressure was 120/65. Guess what supplements I took for lowering blood pressure? NONE !!
> 
> And here's why.... blood pressure is almost always DIET RELATED !!
> ...



I disagree with the idea that my diet is causing high bp. I see the doctor monthly for unrelated issues and never in the past 18 months have I ever had a reading over 120/80. The first bp monitor I took after my test kicked in did my bp go way up. My diet is nearly identical except I take in more calories but I eat basically the same pre and mid-cycle. I eat clean and limit my sodium. The only variable since my bp went up is the test so IMO that is what is causing it.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Nov 20, 2010)

rippedgolfer said:


> I disagree with the idea that my diet is causing high bp. I see the doctor monthly for unrelated issues and never in the past 18 months have I ever had a reading over 120/80. The first bp monitor I took after my test kicked in did my bp go way up. My diet is nearly identical except I take in more calories but I eat basically the same pre and mid-cycle. I eat clean and limit my sodium. The only variable since my bp went up is the test so IMO that is what is causing it.



Fair enough.

Are you retaining any water? 
How is your estrogen levels ?
Are you taking an AI ? (For example, Arimidex)

PS: What is your idea of eating clean ??


----------



## ROID (Nov 20, 2010)

140/90 is common for me on gear.

All i care about is looking good naked. I will worry about all the internal damage i have done in 20 yrs. Live for the moment Bros


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Nov 20, 2010)

ROID said:


> 140/90 is common for me on gear.
> 
> All i care about is looking good naked. I will worry about all the internal damage i have done in 20 yrs. Live for the moment Bros



Hahahaha!! If only steroids could give me another "inch" somewhere else 

Yeah as far as blood pressure goes anyways, mine used to shoot up into the 150's/90's and it would always come down after the cycle.

One of the things I used to use that worked better for me than a beta blocker was called "Olive Leaf Extract". It dilates the arteries, so there is less pressure.

It is something to consider, although I don't use it anymore because I don't need it.

http://www.livestrong.com/article/128567-uses-olive-leaf-extract
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2008/08/080827002717.htm



> In a small study of 40 sets of twins with high blood pressure, one sibling from each pair of twins took 1,000 mg of olive leaf extract daily and the other twin took a placebo for eight weeks, Drug Digest notes. At the end of the trial, the twins who took olive leaf extract had decreased blood pressure, while their siblings' blood pressure remained high.





> "This works showed that taking a 1000mg dose has substantial effects in people with borderline hypertension"



I hope you can get it under control, but if high BP has never really been an issue for you, then having elevated BP for 8-12 weeks isn't going to kill you. Unless it gets ridiculous, which is unlikely.


----------



## ROID (Nov 20, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> Hahahaha!! If only steroids could give me another "inch" somewhere else
> 
> Yeah as far as blood pressure goes anyways, mine used to shoot up into the 150's/90's and it would always come down after the cycle.
> 
> ...




I think as long as your BP doesn't stay elevated for extended periods of time then you will be ok.


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 20, 2010)

Yea I am taking an AI. Currently 1 mg of arimidex ed. I was also taking nolva for about a week bc my nipples were always hard and sensitive.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Nov 21, 2010)

MDR said:


> Thirty percent of HBP cases are related to genetics.  If you were born with the predisposition, diet will improve the problem, but the only way to fix it completely is through medication.



Read below.



> The cell membrane contains hundreds of thousands of receptor switches that regulate a cell's function by turning a certain gene on or off. The ecosystem is the true controller of a gene. (Epidemiology 2009; 20; Cell Metabolism 2009; 10; Nature 2009; 459; J Neuroscience 2009; 29)



4 studies that support my opinion that genes can be overridden.


----------



## tennfan (Nov 21, 2010)

The Hawthorne Berry is some good stuff only running EQ really high or like a heavy andro will get my BP up, but running T at 500 a week aint shit, that really shouldnt even effect it, maybe u drank too much coffee before or something


----------



## The Prototype (Nov 22, 2010)

tennfan said:


> The Hawthorne Berry is some good stuff only running EQ really high or like a heavy andro will get my BP up, but running T at 500 a week aint shit, that really shouldnt even effect it, maybe u drank too much coffee before or something



Definitely not due to coffee. I've drank coffee many times before getting BP checked and always came in under 120/80. I can tell my BP is higher since test has kicked in. I can feel the blood pumping thru my body, which was not noticeable before.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 22, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> 4 studies that support my opinion that genes can be overridden.



Over-ridden? No. Your genetic code is your genetic code for life.

But genes are switched on and off all the time in response to pretty much everything you can imagine, and then some.

In relation to starvation alone i managed to research enough differences in gene expression to fill a goddamned book.


----------



## antisocialcreep (Apr 23, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> Ok dude.... here's the issue. I just got done with a Test P and Tren cycle...
> And my blood pressure was 120/65. Guess what supplements I took for lowering blood pressure? NONE !!
> 
> And here's why.... blood pressure is almost always DIET RELATED !!
> ...


ok, so here you say you use aas.... in particular tren which is a veterinary steroid in its original form.



chronicelite said:


> High BP runs in my family actually and it is something I struggled with for years. However, now I am training to become a Doctor of Traditional Chinese Medicine, and I have found that in 95% of cases, diet will fix high BP in 30 days. The problem is, there is so many misconceptions out there on the subject of blood pressure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and here you say you eat clean and take NO DRUGS or MEDS.... soim guess im confused on which story you are using.
for the record my take on hbp is that it is genetic, dietetic, and HOW you train as much as THAT you train.


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 24, 2011)

Raw food diet curing cancer?


----------

